# cannot acquire network address



## clifton1976 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi, 

I have a Toshiba Satellite M40 laptop computer. I'm having problems with it not being able to aquire a network address. I am using a wireless connection but have connected the computer directly to the modem and it still doesn't work. I even brought the computer to my work and tried to connect there but it has the same problem. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

thanks :sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## clifton1976 (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok, I tried both of these and it still didn't work. Is there anything else i can try?


----------



## clifton1976 (Oct 16, 2006)

Don't know what I did wrong the first time but I tried again and it now works...Thank you


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Phase of the moon? :grin: Glad you got it going.


----------

